# Help....virus Folder.exe



## kmvinodkm (Feb 21, 2008)

Hai Friends,
I need an urgent solution for the following
My Computer infected with a Virus Which creates inside Shared Folders a foldername.exe file.


----------



## dare_devil (Feb 21, 2008)

dont know abt the virus but i hav a suggestion
arrange your icons by type and show them in group, so that you will not double click or open any virus having icon of folder


----------



## Ecko (Feb 21, 2008)

Its brontok 

41 Kb each chain reaction 

Go to safe mode & remove using Spybot & Avast
(or any other Nt spware & Nt virus)

Just press F8 to when computer starts to go into safe mode)


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 21, 2008)

Ahh.. I remeber solving same problem a couple of months ago but couldn't find that thread now..
OK here is it again:-

1.) Download Latest Antivirus (Kaspersky-recommended)
2.)Install IT (It wont be a problem...)
3.) Turn Off System Restore Service by Going to System Properties/System Restore TAB.
4.) In Safe Mode.. Scan Your PC. Delete every infected file..(It can mess your system badly... so be prepared.)
5.) Boot in normal mode and scan again.
7.) I think problem will be solved, so come here and post that problem is solved.


----------



## kmvinodkm (Feb 22, 2008)

I tried Kaspersky. But the problem is not solved yet.
Virus file size is 789kb (new folder.exe and regsvr.exe files are making in every folder).
Anybody got this virus before..
Please Help


----------



## zebanon (Feb 22, 2008)

kmvinodkm said:


> I tried Kaspersky. But the problem is not solved yet.
> Virus file size is 789kb (new folder.exe and regsvr.exe files are making in every folder).
> Anybody got this virus before..
> Please Help



do u know in which folder(.exe) ur virus is located???
can u see any .exe file in any of C folders...
use avast, it might work 4 u....


----------



## kmvinodkm (Feb 22, 2008)

In every shared folder it is creating.


----------



## zebanon (Feb 22, 2008)

ok hav u tried avast???


----------



## ruturaj3 (Feb 22, 2008)

Download SDFix.


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 22, 2008)

kmvinodkm said:


> I tried Kaspersky. But the problem is not solved yet.
> Virus file size is 789kb (new folder.exe and regsvr.exe files are making in every folder).
> Anybody got this virus before..
> Please Help


newfolder.exe is detected by kav ,u must update  to latest virus definitions......or try this, upload that newfolder.exe file to this site *www.virustotal.com/  it will scan ur file with various av's n will give the result...download and install any of the av's that detects this virus.


----------



## Ecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Avast is the best
Just install it & click on yes when asked 4 boot time scanning


----------



## khattam_ (Feb 23, 2008)

Can you attach the folder.exe here. Just password protect it with WinRAR before uploading and do post the password. Lets see what it is made of....


----------



## urvan4ce (Feb 25, 2008)

hey why not remove it manually....
first see wether u can access msconfig and task manager......
if yes then let me know.......


----------



## smile (Feb 25, 2008)

Scan with Mcafee 8.5i surely u will find the virus


----------



## kmvinodkm (Feb 27, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> newfolder.exe is detected by kav ,u must update  to latest virus definitions......or try this, upload that newfolder.exe file to this site *www.virustotal.com/  it will scan ur file with various av's n will give the result...download and install any of the av's that detects this virus.



Thank u . Scanned with Virustotal and found the solution.
Using Norton Antivirus with latest updates problem rectified


----------



## piyushlabs (Mar 29, 2008)

regsvr.exe (1.06 mb) is a new virus. people get confused with the "microsoft corparation" written is its description properties.
this virus keep complete track of action of the user, also takes a snapshot every 30 sec and saves them at c:recycled\WinLiveUpdate32\scrdata\

u may like to visit this site for complete details:
*piyushlabs.wordpress.com/regsvr/


----------



## thecancerus (Mar 29, 2008)

I was affected by this virus few days back and i have posted an 'how to' article to remove this virus check it out at 

*amiworks.co.in/talk/how-to-remove-new-folderexe-or-regsvrexr-or-autoruninf-virus/

or get a latest  virus definition updates for your favorite antivirus and hope that it works


----------

